# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  dieta kapusciana

## skraweknieba

Witam, mam problem z wagą, moj wzrost 176 waga 72 kg moze nie brzmi tragicznie, ale wczesniej wazyłam 55 kg i w ciagu ok pol roku przytyłam do 72. Może opowiem od poczatku:
w wieku gimnazjalnym wazyłam tez ok 70-75 kg. Bardzo zle sie  z tym czułam. Starałam sie ograniczać i udał sie schudłam pierwsze kilogramy, wazyłam 60 kg i bylam z tego zadowolona, pozniej zaczełam bardzo regularnie jezdzic konno co powodowało dalsze zrzucanie kg do 55 umiesniłam brzuch wyrobiłam talie, po czasie zaczelam uzywac hormonow, przez ktore prawdopodobnie teraz przytyłam, w tak szybkim okresie, jest mi ciezko bo przytył bardzo brzuch i piersi co mi okropnie ciazy, nawet przy wiazaniu sznurowadeł idt. Konno nie jezdze juz tak regularnie ze wzgledów zdrowotnych ktore mam nadzieje rozwiaza sie w przyszła srode i bede wiedziała czy bede mogła dalej jezdzic.
Tymczasem chciałabym sie dowiedziec o diecie kapuscianej pozniewaz chciałabym do wakacji zrzucic do 60 kg i w miare mozliwosci wrocic do sportu. Słyszałam ze dieta kapusciana potrafi zdziałac cuda w ciagu 5 dni, niestety boje sie o kondycje skory i fałd na brzuchu, boje sie ze obwisną i zostaną. Ale chciałabym wstepnie zrzucic z 3 kg a pozniej pielegnowac to, wiec chciałam zapytac czy od tej diety moge zaczac, czy jest bezpieczna i czy w kapsułkach jest skuteczna... wiele sie ostatnio o niej mowiło
wiec chciałam zapytac madrzejszych a pozniej probowac. Prosze o odpowiedz, z gory bardzo dziekuje. mam nadzieje ze w miare jasno wyjasniłam sprawe...

----------


## Karaoke

Owszem można coś zrzucić ale nie ma to sensu bo potem efekt jojo. Jeśli chcesz do wakacji uzyskać lepszą wagę to zrób tak : oblicz swoje dzienne zapotrzebowanie kaloryczne, w necie znajdziesz kalkulator następnie ułóż dietę tak z minus 10 % mniej kalorii do spozycia w ciągu dnia. Rozłóż te posiłki na ok 5 równomiernie w ciągu dnia no i ruch dużo ruchu plus jakaś choćby lekka gimnastyka. Chudnąć zdrowo to ok 2-3 kg w tygodniu - powodzenia.

----------


## skraweknieba

dziekuje bardzo za porady :Smile:  co do cwiczen niewiem w jaki sposob bede mogła cokolwiek cwiczyc bo mam problem z kregoslupem, ale w prryszłym tyg sie dowiem, jezeli bede mogła jezdzic konno to wiem ze to dwa w jednym i ruch i gimnastyka. byle wiedomosc byla pozytywna.

----------


## Karaoke

A może kijki do chodzenia, min. godzina dziennie i nie ma do uprawiania tej dyscypliny żadnych przeciwskazań zdrowotnych. Polecam.

----------


## skraweknieba

myslałam ogolnie nad długimi spacerami, bo, poki nie dowiem sie jak zostanie z moim sportem czyt. jezdziectwem nie chce wydawac peniedzy na np kijki poki co, z tego wzgledu ze jezeli bede mogła zostac przy moim sporcie i spowrotem zaczne jezdzic to jest on o wiele kosztowniejszy a nie stac mnie na to i to, ale dziekuje bardzo kiedy nie bede mogła juz jezdzic napewno spróboje swoich sił tutaj :Smile:  chociaz ciezko jest sie rozstac ze swoimi upodbaniami tymbardziej ze kijki to nie zwierze z ktorym mozna sie poreozumiec zawrzec jakac przyjazn i zaufanie... nie bedzie to samo uczucie, ale jak pomoze w wadze to podejrzewam ze bedzie sprawiało jakas satysfakcje :Smile: 

Prosiłabym rowniez przyblizyc mi ta diete kapusciana o ktorej napisałam w temacie, z czego sie dowiedziałam nie powinno byc efektow jojo ale moze to tylko dla celow reklamy... niby jest w miare bezpieczna... jest ktos tutaj moze kto ja stosował? i sie zawiodł badz odwrotnie???

----------


## Karaoke

Ja ją kiedyś stosowałam. W sumie jest smaczna i bezpieczna ale kg mi po jakimś czasie wróciły.

----------


## skraweknieba

ja poprostu popadłam juz  w paranoje zamieniłam sie w chodzacy kłebek nerwów, nie mieszcze sie w ciuchy  z czasów kiedy wcale za chuda nie byłam, nie mowiac juz o tych kiedy byłam najchudszaczyli poltorej roku temu... chciałam ta dietą zrzucic kilka kilogramow na poczatek zeby poczuc sie lepiej chociaz troche bo tak to boje sie ze nie poradze sobie z ta regularnoscia tym bardziej ze za 4 mies matura i stres a ja jak sie stresuje  to jem... ostatnio wogule non stop jem ciagle mnie kusi jedzenie, nawet czekolada ktorej nie lubie, najpierw ja zjem a pozniej mnie muli i musze zagryzc czyms słonym i koło sie zamyka co chwile jedzenie... najbardziej przerazajace jest to ze nawet po zjedzeniu za 5 min potrafi mi burczec w brzuchu i czuje ssanie...i znow mam na cos ochote... czasami najchetniej bym sie przygłodziła zeby zmniejszyc zoładek ale na sama mysl o tym robie sie głodna...dodatkowo  nie ja gotuje w domu i nie ja robie zakupy, wiec nie zawsze moge pozwolic sobie na to co akurat wypisałam sobie w diecie. Wiem ze jakbym juz zrzuciła te kilogramy i widziałabym efekt miałabym motywacje wiem o tym  z autopsji...

----------


## Karaoke

Jak jesteś tak zdesperowana to wypróbuj tej diety, nikogo nie odstraszam tylko uważam że szybkie chudnięcie daje potem efekt jojo.

----------


## skraweknieba

a z jakiej firmy jest najlepiej zaopatrzyc sie  w te tabletki? moga byc te??: Dieta kapusciana 120kaps/29,95 zł na120dni TANIO!! (2023163062) - Aukcje internetowe Allegro

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapraszam na 
http://trening-fitness.pl/

znajdziecie tutaj wiele przydatnych informacji o motywacji w odchudzaniu oraz w treningu, o wyborze właściwej diety jak i również odpowiednich ćwiczeń, oraz wiele ciekawych tematów, które pozwolą Ci cieszyć się zdrowiem i szczupłą sylwetką... 
Gorąco polecam!

----------


## skraweknieba

dziekuje za reklame, ale kiedy ma sie chory kregosłup ciezko jest dobrac odpowiednie cwiczenia nie obciazajace go, motywacje mam jak patrze w lustro i gdybym byla zdrowa wiedziałabym ze przy jezdziectwie mozna sporo kilo zrzucic i wyrobic kobeca sylwetke.

----------


## adia

Ja ją stosuje i stosowałam jakieś półtora roku temu.Nie miałam efektu jojo po prostu zaszłam w ciąże i dlatego teraz ją stosuje.Oczywiście po tej diecie nie możesz się opychać bo efekt jojo murowany.Mogę powiedzieć że schudłam na niej 10 kg i byłam bardzo zadowolona polecam choć ta zupa jest ohydna jak dla mnie, ale czego nie robi się dla pięknego ciała.Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś niezadowolona z wyglądu?
Masz problemy ze zdrowiem i  wagą ciała?
Potrzebujesz porady dietetyka?
Wyślij na maila: syrenatruck@o2.pl - imię, wiek, wagę ciała, ile wody pijesz dziennie, jakie masz problemy i numer telefonu.
Skontaktuje się z Tobą profesjonalny dietetyk.
Raz w tygodniu wśród wszystkich zgłoszeń losujemy osobę, która zostanie zaproszona na promocyjną Analizę Składu Ciała i analizę zapotrzebowań organizmu elektronicznym analizatorem ciała połączony z poradą dietetyczną i rozpisaniem 14 dniowej diety.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam Dieta Kapuściana wszystko opisane dokładnie o tej diecie

----------

